# Which size PX4 Storm should I get



## Dauntless

I'm all but settled on the PX4 Storm (F model in all likelihood), but I'm not sure on the size. I'd like to have it for home protection as well be able to have it for concealed carry. Typically I don't like sub-compacts because of they're tendency to twist in my hand as I squeeze the trigger due to their shorter handles, but I'm not totally opposed. Based on what I want it for, which model (full, compact, sub-compact) would you recommend and why?

Thanks


----------



## Jonathan926

I have the 9mm px4 storm ( full size). I love it. It's very accurate and comfortable in my hand. I havent carried it yet but I am searching for a holster that fits it and isn't to bulky.


----------



## fast20

i have the compact, it is awesome since in put in the replacement guiderod and spring.. no problems at all... put a bunch of rounds through it last sat.... feels really nice.....the old rod and spring i had several jams... but there is a recall on some of the compacts spring and rod.... found a cool tuckable holster for it here... Tuck-able Holster - Leather - Ace Case


----------



## darbo

I started with the compact and loved it but traded it on the full size simply because the compact was not on the USPSA "approved gun list". They are both great guns, the full size carries 17 rounds, the compact 15 rounds. I have the same holster that "fast20" has and amazingly it allows me to conceal carry either the compact or full size fairly well.


----------



## darbo

PS: The sub-compact does not have the rotating barrel system. If concealment is key the sub should be a good gun but I prefer the others.


----------



## berettatoter

I would go with the compact myself. The rotating barrel, on recoil, is a unique and efficient system. Like said above, the sub-compact does not have that system. The full size model would be difficult to conceal, they are large guns. JMHO.


----------



## denner

I own both the compact and subcompact and have put quite a few rounds through both. Love them both, the subcompact shoots like a full size pistol taking into consideration the short sight radius, the 3 inch barrel makes it really nice when sitting. As far as recoil there is no difference between the two. I'm still amazed at the lack of recoil with the sub at least in 9mm, very enjoyable to shoot. I can tell you both are extremely accurate with the sub being a little less forgiving due to it's shorter sight radius and barrel, but also being a little more comfortable to carry. Either one is a big winner in my book especially for CC.


----------



## Dauntless

Thanks fellas. With all this in mind, I'm probably leaning toward the compact. Especially considering the holsters available like Fast20 mentioned. I'm sure a time will come when I invest in a subocompact whether it's the storm or something by a completely different manufacturer. For now though I think I know the direction I'm headed in


----------



## Aargon276

It really depends on what aspects of a handgun are important to you. If you were particularly looking for something to carry or carry concealed weight, size and safety while loaded are some of the biggest factors I would personally consider. I myself have the full size in 9mm type F and I am absolutely in love with it. The reason I got it over a compact or subcompact is because I don't mind the extra weight and size if I am getting a longer barrel which equals more accuracy and larger magazine capacities. I'm sure that any of the Beretta PX4 storm models will be perfectly sufficient for carry use. The large ambidextrous safety/de-cocking lever adds to it a sort of security as to whether or not the gun is ready to fire or safe to be holstered. Anything I have read on any of the Storm models has been nothing but positive. I really can't see you going wrong with any of them it's just a matter of personal preferance on what is right for you.


----------



## XRacer

I have the Compact and love it. I never experienced the issues with FTF and FTE but a guy I let shoot it couldn't string two shots together. I'm guessing it was largly a limp wristing issue when using lighter target loads, I've shot whatever and havent had an issue. I will keep the replacement spring for whenever I feel it should be replaced. I also have a IWB holster similar to a super tuck and feel it carries very well, hardly know its there.


----------



## VNvet

I purchased my 40 S&W PX4SC for EDCC. My pistol has a very smooth trigger. In DA it is a fine squeeze. In SA it is near perfect. My pistol is the perfect CC pistol for me. You must know that I came from a 380 mm Summertime carry and a .45 cal winter time carry. My new 40S&W? Well, it just be my new year round carry.

Vv


----------



## johnnyj

I have shot both the 9mm and the 40 cal and the 40 cal wins hands down every time. I purchased the 40 cal about 3 months ago and have put aprx 2000 rounds through it and I have absolutely no complaints, the gun shoots true every time. If you decide on a full sized gun the fobus makes a great side holster that conseals it under a tshirt for me.


----------



## px4_user

I bought the subcompact 9mm 4 months ago and love it. i have put about 2 thousand rounds through it, mostly wwb and remington green box, as well as corbon powerball and federal guard dog and have never once had any time of jam or ftf issue. it is a bit thick for pocket carry, and is more accurate than i am able to shoot it. i recommend it highly. i was carrying a kel tec p11 and this is a giant step up in accuracy and feel.


----------

